# Been throwin streamers from shore.



## SKUNK__BUSTER (Dec 2, 2009)

I caught a bunch these are some of the better ones.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Nice! Them from the Lodge or that lake up that way?
Healthy bunch.....thanks for the visual.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Hogs! Very nice. Man, that 2nd one is massive.


----------



## SKUNK__BUSTER (Dec 2, 2009)

madonafly said:


> Nice! Them from the Lodge or that lake up that way?
> Healthy bunch.....thanks for the visual.


The lakes at Falcons Ledge are frozen.... :shock: 
Anybody who knows me knows where the fish were caught.

Loah the last fish was actually bigger They both went 25" but the last one was tall. I could barely hold her up in the frame. We both know how tough it is to get a good shot while fishing alone. The pics never do the justice


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

From the shore ? :shock: 

Pretty nice BUSTER....nice haul.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice fish S_B !! :O||: 

You're right, its tough to get pictures when you're by yourself and the fish are large... good job.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Awesome browns from stillwater!


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

What a neat trip. I wish everyone could have one of those trips in their life. Ohh, what the memories would be. Thanks for the post.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Very nice...with a couple of them pics it looks like the fish is looking back at-cha...them are some healty looking Trout (like I would know). Thanks for the pics them are some very nice fish to say the least.


----------



## SKUNK__BUSTER (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks Ya'lls


----------



## SKUNK__BUSTER (Dec 2, 2009)

Bump for the twins. 8)


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

WOW you the man! I have a lot to learn, a lot to learn for sure!


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

SKUNK__BUSTER said:


> Bump for the twins. 8)


Thanks for doing so!!!! Wow you caught some NICE fish! That place is great....lots of fishing spots around that HUGE lake. So many great spots I wanted to fish...so little time in a day to check them all out. Gonna have to go back for the ice out fishing next spring...or maybe in the coming weeks.


----------



## cpierce (Dec 2, 2010)

Really nice fish!


----------



## obsessivefishr (Nov 16, 2011)

Beautiful fish! I love browns but have only caught a few from lakes.... looks like a blast!


----------

